# Advice on building a Baritone Guitar (Tele)



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know much about Baritone guitars but I think I'm going to build one styled after a Fender Telecaster Deluxe:










If I were to build (piece together, not craft) a baritone guitar, is the only difference in building a normal electric would be a 28 5/8" scale neck?

Where would be the best place to get a neck? I'd guess Warmoth, but I was hoping for that Fender fat-strat headstock in baritone form and hopefully a Canadian store).

For any other baritone users: do you use any particular pickups, strings, etc?

Also...are there any amps in particular that sound great with low tunings? I heard this clip of the horrible looking Longhorn baritone guitar through a Vox AC30 and I was amazed...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKa-QbnnILE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVnjlRB6xVI&feature=related

Thanks!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi man- check out these threads-
http://www.reranch.com/reranch/viewtopic.php?t=15552&highlight=baritone

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/telecast...how-me-your-baritones.html?highlight=baritone

theyll get you to links of other guys who did this if yu poke around a bit on those forums

if you find it, arlo west from the tdpri made a nice one outa pine- search him on yutube- awesome player


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

fraser said:


> hi man- check out these threads-
> http://www.reranch.com/reranch/viewtopic.php?t=15552&highlight=baritone
> 
> http://www.tdpri.com/forum/telecast...how-me-your-baritones.html?highlight=baritone
> ...


He does an awesome job on this and he uses his baritone

Arlo


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi
yup marty thats the one- i never post over there, so arlo doesnt know it, but hes my current favourite player- has been for a couple months.

i like this tune
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYn8O25SA7M


----------

